# What kind of sand for saltwater



## bran91 (Dec 9, 2009)

I will be starting a 30 gallon fowlr saltwater tank at the end of the month and I have a question about what sand to use. Do i use the "live" sand only or can you mix it with non living sand, and if so how much of each would i use?


----------



## onefish2fish (Jul 22, 2008)

if your planning on using atleast a pound or two of fully cured live rock per gallon, which i suggest then you wont need any live sand. the rock will seed the sand with all kinds of life. your going to want to make sure the sand is aquarium safe, pref. a reef grade sand that naturally contains buffers. if you search your area for a local reefing club im sure someone close with a healthy tank wouldnt mind sharing or selling a cup of sand to help seed your sand as well. 
i strongly suggest a 4'' - 6'' sand depth. care do talk more about what you plan on putting in the tank? filtration and other equipment? and anything else you want to include.
welcome to the forum.


----------



## bran91 (Dec 9, 2009)

ok thanks...im not sure of what type or brand of things im going to be using yet but know ill be getting a protein skimmer, powerhead or two, and im thinking about using a filter with just the carbon in it but im not sure if its really necessary...i plan on getiing a few small fish such as a clown, one of the cardinal fishes and maybe a hawkfish.


----------



## Pasfur (Mar 29, 2008)

Sounds like a nice plan. Have you decided on a skimmer? If not, check out this holiday special:
Coralife 65 Skimmer Coralife Super Skimmer 65


----------



## ocreef (Dec 11, 2009)

If you are definitely going to be using already cured Live Rock, then you could go bare bottom, meaning no live sand at all in the aquarium. We have our 60 gallon reef tank bare bottom with live rock only, to supplement having a live sand bed, we use a Pentair Aquatics Lifegard Fluidized Bed Filter hang on - Water is pumped up through the unit lifting the sand into a fluidized bed; works great! 

Regarding a protein skimmer, this is always a good choice of filtration to have on any saltwater aquarium. For a 30 gallon, I'd recommend the Aquatic Life 115 Mini Skimmer. 

Aquatic Life Internal Mini Skimmer 115 Protein Skimmer

Regards,


----------



## bran91 (Dec 9, 2009)

Thanks. i checked them both out, and the Aquatic life one is more in my price range so im probably going to be getting that one.


----------



## CamryDS (Oct 5, 2009)

ocreef said:


> If you are definitely going to be using already cured Live Rock, then you could go bare bottom, meaning no live sand at all in the aquarium. We have our 60 gallon reef tank bare bottom with live rock only, to supplement having a live sand bed, we use a Pentair Aquatics Lifegard Fluidized Bed Filter hang on - Water is pumped up through the unit lifting the sand into a fluidized bed; works great!
> 
> Regarding a protein skimmer, this is always a good choice of filtration to have on any saltwater aquarium. For a 30 gallon, I'd recommend the Aquatic Life 115 Mini Skimmer.
> 
> ...


This is the current protein skimmer i'm using for my 30 gallon biocube.

I took some bio balls out, but not significant amount -- it's decent still.


----------

